# Virharmonic Updates for Q1 2021...New GUI, Viola



## jneebz (Dec 6, 2020)

I searched VI-C and didn't see any mention of this, even from @Virharmonic...but these Performer Series solo strings updates look great!









Journal


VirHarmonic are Master Sample Crafters who bring you highly acclaimed solo violin and solo cello. Lyrical virtual instruments packed with emotion and expression.




www.virharmonic.com


----------



## BradHoyt (Dec 6, 2020)

Interesting... The GUI doesn't look like it's in the UVI Workstation software.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 6, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Interesting... The GUI doesn't look like it's in the UVI Workstation software.


Oh! I didn't even notice that...interesting indeed.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 6, 2020)

On one of threads, maybe the choir close out, there was some mention of Virharmonic developing their own sample player.


----------



## jneebz (Dec 6, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> On one of threads, maybe the choir close out, there was some mention of Virharmonic developing their own sample player.


Oh wow. I tend to get a bit nervous when that happens...


----------



## constaneum (Dec 6, 2020)

Looking at the keyswitches, it seems more focusing on the play method. previously the additional keyswitching components of articulations seems to have been removed from the look of things.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Dec 6, 2020)

I am pretty excited for the Viola.

Hoping there's some bow change improvements with the cello that will help with the timbre a bit. Certain registers don't sit well with me.


----------



## tcb (Dec 6, 2020)

good news


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 7, 2020)

jneebz said:


> Oh wow. I tend to get a bit nervous when that happens...


absolutely. the spitfire one is not really great because it still isn't a safe bet whether it's going to work from day to day. I don't know anything about sine simply because it's not available as aax plugin for pro tools...


----------



## Lazeez (Dec 28, 2020)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> I am pretty excited for the Viola.
> 
> Hoping there's some bow change improvements with the cello that will help with the timbre a bit. Certain registers don't sit well with me.


Yeah, to my ear, some of the lower notes on the cello sound too similar to an alto sax. But their violin is wonderful and I'm really excited about the viola and have high hopes for it


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 28, 2020)

Did they say anything about a Bohemian Bass for 2021?


----------



## X-Bassist (Dec 28, 2020)

jneebz said:


> I searched VI-C and didn't see any mention of this, even from @Virharmonic...but these Performer Series solo strings updates look great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they are down to 2 products, with a promised third, all in a new player. I own the first two but am surprised they are putting everything into the virtual performer.


----------



## ChristianM (Dec 28, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Wow, they are down to 2 products, with a promised third, all in a new player. I own the first two but am surprised they are putting everything into the virtual performer.


3 no ?


----------



## Lazeez (Dec 29, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Did they say anything about a Bohemian Bass for 2021?


That would be nice


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 9, 2021)

...strange silence in here! @Virharmonic @Virharmonic Tea boy is everything on track?


----------



## davidson (Mar 9, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> ...is everything on track?


Well, they're 5 years over their initial estimate at this point so I'm going to say no, not quite  

Still love em though.


----------



## BL (Mar 21, 2021)

Dev blog update and newsletter comes out today!


----------



## ism (Mar 21, 2021)

Gorilla engine. Anyone know anything about Gorilla Engine?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Mar 21, 2021)

ism said:


> Gorilla engine. Anyone know anything about Gorilla Engine?


UJAM develops it and uses it for their own plugins. It's also been used to build a lot of Rack Extension plugins for Reason.


----------



## lp59burst (Mar 21, 2021)

So it looks like it's "Release V4 of the Bohemian Violin, Cello and Viola - May/June."

I'm not sure I like the new "Flat" UI design; I usually prefer somethimg more skeuomorphic when it comes to UI's.


----------



## davidson (Mar 22, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> So it looks like it's "Release V4 of the Bohemian Violin, Cello and Viola - May/June."
> 
> I'm not sure I like the new "Flat" UI design; I usually prefer somethimg more skeuomorphic when it comes to UI's.


I'll take those dates with a bag full of salt.


----------



## HazMatGuy (Mar 22, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> Did they say anything about a Bohemian Bass for 2021?


I think that is slated for 2051....


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 22, 2021)

Is Gorilla Engine a "Player" or is it just tech that supports a VSTi/AU, like ujam's instruments, Ample Sound, Omnisphere, Three-Body, etc? 

They talk about making it fast loading, and that seems like a way to do that.


----------



## Batrawi (Apr 7, 2021)

Ok so we can hopefully see the V4 release (for violin, cello & viola) in May/June as per their Mar-21 update. Also some interesting sneak peek pics of their new engine..









Journal


VirHarmonic are Master Sample Crafters who bring you highly acclaimed solo violin and solo cello. Lyrical virtual instruments packed with emotion and expression.




www.virharmonic.com


----------



## davidson (Apr 7, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> Ok so we can hopefully see the V4 release (for violin, cello & viola) in May/June as per their Mar-21. Also some interesting sneak peek pics of their new engine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll see your May/June and raise you Nov/Dec.


----------



## storyteller (Apr 8, 2021)

The Virharmonic libraries are in nearly everything I do. Can‘t wait!


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 8, 2021)

davidson said:


> I'll see your May/June and raise you Nov/Dec.


Could you please specify the the year?


----------



## X-Bassist (May 11, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Could you please specify the the year?


It seems they are not giving dates anymore. I realize Covid is a real issue but their “regular” updates have been delayed by a few years by now, and CoVID should only effect the recording processes, not everything after that. They were supposidely close 2 or 3 years ago, then silence.

I was checking again because my cello is still EXP 1, which came out quickly after the cello was released.... then nothing. The Violin had a series of updates, but since the last cello update, nothing.

Now they are rebuilding everything in a new engine, which will need to go through bugs and many updates. Unless you can explain why it so essential to switch from UVI (a platform decision they repeatedly defended) to go down the black hole of a custom player- the instrument updates were taking long enough, now the player AND the instrument? We could be waiting many years for a stable player and instruments without glitches, and then will it be anything like what it was? Or will it become like every other solo strings (“we’ve finally added.... keyswitches!”)

I think it will be difficult for them to stay in business unless they start releasing many more instruments. I’ve bought these instruments long ago, and I realize that money is long gone for them. But there is nothing else I can buy from then to support them, so many of those who like the instruement cannot support them. Seems like a bad buisness model unless you get more instruments out. Two instruments released years ago with no updates and no new products is kind of a stall.

I just wish they had released the viola in UVI before switching engines. This new gorilla engine reminds me of the Mirage engine from Frozen Plains, they should have stuck with Kontakt. I won’t buy and update another player unless I really love the instruments. Which is why I avoid Spitfires, OT’s, Mirage,... etc. It’s just more to update and deal with without any real advantage to the user. In fact the players are so basic compared to Kontakt, it feels like your moving backwards, and you have to work harder to keep it updated. 😫

I can’t believe this journey could end with Cello Exp 1 and Violin Exp 2.. but a new player? I guess I’ll check back again in 2025.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 11, 2021)

lp59burst said:


> "Release V4 of the Bohemian Violin, Cello and Viola - May/June.


What happened to V3 for the cello? Perhaps the Violin got to V3, but I only see Exp 1 (V2) of the Cello. Did I miss a cello release?


----------



## X-Bassist (May 11, 2021)

ChristianM said:


> 3 no ?


Violin and Cello only. Viola never got released. I suppose putting everything into a brand new player then getting it to work right can take years.

Wouldn’t it be nice if they updated us with a email? I’ve been on their list for years and have not seen an email from them in a couple of years.

Just so you know Virharmonic, it reallly does help to hear the bad news with the good. If I knew there were personal problems or company problems or player problems it would let me know you were working on it. No emails for 2 years makes me think it’s abandon-ware. Putting up a blog may be convenient for you, but it doesn’t count as contact to the customer. An email update would be appreciated, even if you just copy the blog and blast it out to you email list.


----------



## ism (May 11, 2021)

I just wouldn't angst over Virharmonic release estimates. They do incredibly good , innovative, groundbreaking work. And they release it when it's ready - which is always later than they think it will be ready.

And these two facts are not at all unrelated


----------



## storyteller (May 11, 2021)

@Virharmonic @Virharmonic Tea boy
Hey guys - just curious on the update progress. The freebies were slated for Mar/April and v4 for May/June. We haven't seen any word on the freebies as of yet, so just looking to get a feel for the timeline... and hopefully some transparency on the process.

You have a ton of fans cheering you on. It has been a marathon. We get it. We are just as anxious as you  

Thanks!


----------



## jneebz (May 11, 2021)

Totally agree. @Virharmonic an update would be super helpful for those of us who bought into your original upgrade path for Bohemian instruments...feels kinda lame right now.


----------



## FinGael (May 11, 2021)

I have and love the violin, but the fact that Virharmonic has had two data leaks really concerns me. Because of that I have made a decision to halt further purchases from them at this point.

I have not seen any info about the second leak (12/2020); I found out about it from my F-Secure report.

_(Edit: There is only one data leak, Virharmonic explains the situation in their next post)_

I am not fond of the new GUI. It looks a bit like Valhalla plugins, in which that kind of style is cool, but having a really expressive (romantic) Bohemian violin and so sterile and modern looking GUI is not an inspiring combo to me.


----------



## HazMatGuy (May 11, 2021)

*Virharmonic 'May' release Date:*
It 'May' happen...but then again, it 'May' not....?


----------



## Virharmonic (May 11, 2021)

storyteller said:


> Hey guys - just curious on the update progress. The freebies were slated for Mar/April and v4 for May/June. We haven't seen any word on the freebies as of yet, so just looking to get a feel for the timeline... and hopefully some transparency on the process.
> 
> You have a ton of fans cheering you on. It has been a marathon. We get it. We are just as anxious as you
> 
> Thanks!



Hello Everybody,

We are happy to update, but we don't have the news that we would like at this point :(

Our programmer has Covid-19 and as far as we can tell it will be at least one more week before he can return to work if all goes well and we have all our fingers crossed for him. Freebies are awaiting testing. We are still waiting for Windows certificate before we can give them out for testing as at this point they would be unsigned and we want to test all parts (including install process). Once we have the Digital cert for Windows (Apple ID is already sorted) we will go into testing. It shouldn't be long for the freebies and I'm confident that if our programmer recovers they will be released this month as they are basically ready, but this depends on 2 factors out of our control ( health and digital cert ) so it is hard for me to give exact time line.


X-Bassist - Please contact us or please have a look through your subscription settings on our website as we have been sending updates (usually every 3-6 months depending on where we are at the development and the last one was about 2 months ago), so we are definitely not hiding anywhere and we have been communicating when possible.

I understand the frustration of waiting for something. We feel the same way, but we will work on it until it is right. We have done so with every update and as it is the 3rd expansion for the violin and 2nd and 3rd expansion for the Cello as well as the fully expanded viola, we are making sure that we get it right and our priority is to release a tool that you will be once again proudly using for years to come as we have done up till now. These updates are free to existing users and they are free because we want to have the freedom to work on them until they meet our standards. This is something that we have always agreed to internally and something we will carry on doing.



jneebz said:


> Totally agree. @Virharmonic an update would be super helpful for those of us who bought into your original upgrade path for Bohemian instruments...feels kinda lame right now.





X-Bassist said:


> Violin and Cello only. Viola never got released. I suppose putting everything into a brand new player then getting it to work right can take years.
> 
> Wouldn’t it be nice if they updated us with a email? I’ve been on their list for years and have not seen an email from them in a couple of years.
> 
> Just so you know Virharmonic, it reallly does help to hear the bad news with the good. If I knew there were personal problems or company problems or player problems it would let me know you were working on it. No emails for 2 years makes me think it’s abandon-ware. Putting up a blog may be convenient for you, but it doesn’t count as contact to the customer. An email update would be appreciated, even if you just copy the blog and blast it out to you email list.





As it stands now, we have pushed well beyond the originally mentioned and planned 20k samples libraries (originally announced sample content at EXP3 level was 20-25K samples).
Currently released Violin is at 50k+ and Cello at 30k+, but instead of creating three smaller expansions, we have merged them into EXP1 which resulted in fully imagined onbow, moods as well as portamento and more bowing variety (moods were originally not even part of the concept and became a thing thanks to composer feedback and ideas).

Myself and Alex have decided to carry on and add more free content to all existing users pushing well beyond what we originally envisioned for the Bohemian series. Keeping the original smaller expansions as originally planned would have made much more business sense as it would have done 2 things - Hit announced deadlines and allow us to charge for future versions, but as mentioned before, we are going for something else then hitting deadlines and becoming rich. We are aiming for tools that you love to carry on using. For tools that we hear in our favourite shows, which has been happening over the past few years and we are proud of that achievement and wish to carry on doing that.



FinGael said:


> I have and love the violin, but the fact that Virharmonic has had two data leaks really concerns me. Because of that I have made a decision to halt further purchases from them at this point.
> 
> I have not seen any info about the second leak (12/2020); I found out about it from my F-secure report.



I can confirm that we had one data leak many years ago and your F - Secure report simply reported the same leak. We have investigated that report and it linked to the original leak (where all users were immediately informed and we didn't hide anything). Since that incident we have hired a security company who usually manages companies like Gillette to keep our site safe and we work with them to remain that way.

I would like to thank you all for your patience as I do appreciate it and I agree that we can always do more in terms of communication, but I prefer to give results instead of words or excuses, so I've been working on getting the libraries ready for you.

PS for those wondering... we are not sleeping on our laurels, but instead while developing the new plugins (based on established Gorilla Engine platform which those using UJAM and others are already using) we have also been sampling other libraries, so there is more to come from us once we are over this release, but we have learned and we are not going to talk about it or announce it until it is release ready.

Warm Regards

Ondrej Pochyly
Lead Developer
Virharmonic
www.virharmonic.com


----------



## FinGael (May 11, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> We are happy to update, but we don't have the news that we would like at this point :(
> 
> ...


Thank you for clearing up the data leak thing. I stand corrected.

I wish you all the best and the best of luck with the new versions. Bohemian Violin is really great and my favorite virtual violin - have quite a bunch of them.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (May 11, 2021)

X-Bassist said:


> I was checking again because my cello is still EXP 1, which came out quickly after the cello was released.... then nothing. The Violin had a series of updates, but since the last cello update, nothing.


As far as I remember cello exp 1 took quite long - especially since they re recorded everything they had before because a new performer was chosen to be sampled. So bohemian cello v1 actually is someone else than cello v2(aka exp1). That said virhaemonic changed their plans regarding the expansion strategy - everything that means the difference between violin v1 and violin v2(exp1) already has been included in cello v1. The same applies to violin v3(exp2) and cello v2(exp1)


----------



## BradHoyt (May 11, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> Hello Everybody,
> 
> We are happy to update, but we don't have the news that we would like at this point :(
> 
> ...


Looking forward to the new updates and the new Viola. I'll be first in line on release day.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Jun 22, 2021)

In case anyone is following and patiently waiting for the update like me, there has been another post on the development blog stating that the update has been pushed back to the summer.


----------



## pipirisnaki (Jun 22, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> In case anyone is following and patiently waiting for the update like me, there has been another post on the development blog stating that the update has been pushed back to the summer.


I was waiting for the newsletter for more info, but i didn't receive it.


----------



## PianoWithSam (Jun 22, 2021)

pipirisnaki said:


> I was waiting for the newsletter for more info, but i didn't receive it.


Likewise. Haven't received a newsletter yet but thought should just post an update here in case people weren't checking in on the development blog


----------



## pipirisnaki (Jun 22, 2021)

Man i can't wait for viola and new plugins, i bet they will be awesome


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jun 22, 2021)

FinGael said:


> I am not fond of the new GUI. It looks a bit like Valhalla plugins, in which that kind of style is cool, but having a really expressive (romantic) Bohemian violin and so sterile and modern looking GUI is not an inspiring combo...


Totally agree, the new GUI is rather bland and utilitarian, which is all the more surprising since the previous GUI iterations for violin and cello were very beautiful, artistic and inspiring. Wish they had continued that aesthetic rather than this new one.


----------



## pipirisnaki (Aug 10, 2021)

Rn we are in Q3, any news or update? (haven't received any newsletter, even if i subscribed)


----------



## HazMatGuy (Aug 10, 2021)

It is a 'May' release date. It 'May' happen...and it 'May' not....again....still....


----------



## Virharmonic (Aug 11, 2021)

pipirisnaki said:


> Rn we are in Q3, any news or update? (haven't received any newsletter, even if i subscribed)



At this point we believe that we will release end of Q3 (end of September) and we will be starting releasing more info from the end of August when we will also do more newsletters as we will be giving more exact details, dates ect, so there are no changes at this point from our last newsletter which set the release for Q3

Good news is that it is all in motion, we are all healthy and vaccinated, so hopefully there is nothing in the way of this release schedule, but of course as always we want to make sure that the newest version of our Bohemian series exceeds your expectations not only in features, but in stunning performance and loading as well 

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 11, 2021)

jneebz said:


> Oh wow. I tend to get a bit nervous when that happens...


Me too. Although those libraries would load notoriously slow for me, so if there is a new custom engine that loads quicker I am down. It was UVI player before right? 

-DJ


----------



## Virharmonic (Aug 11, 2021)

Daniel James said:


> Me too. Although those libraries would load notoriously slow for me, so if there is a new custom engine that loads quicker I am down. It was UVI player before right?
> 
> -DJ


Correct- current version is on UVI, future version is on Gorilla Engine (same engine that is used by UJAM)

What I can say at this point is that it loads much quicker than UVI and has playing from purged 

--- Performance, Loading, Strain on system, CPU as well as memory were big factors in our reasoning--

Warm Regards

Ondrej


----------



## davidson (Aug 11, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> Correct- current version is on UVI, future version is on Gorilla Engine (same engine that is used by UJAM)
> 
> What I can say at this point is that it loads much quicker than UVI and has playing from purged
> 
> ...


Will it be NKS ready? Life without lightguides is _*so*_ 2017.


----------



## Virharmonic (Aug 11, 2021)

davidson said:


> Will it be NKS ready? Life without lightguides is _*so*_ 2017.


There won't be full NKS support at launch. It hasn't been amongst the requested features during development, so it wasn't on the priority list, but if we are able to add the light guides easily, before launch without causing a delay, we will do so


----------



## Daniel James (Aug 11, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> Correct- current version is on UVI, future version is on Gorilla Engine (same engine that is used by UJAM)
> 
> What I can say at this point is that it loads much quicker than UVI and has playing from purged
> 
> ...


oh lord....my body is ready! 😂

-DJ


----------



## davidson (Aug 11, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> There won't be full NKS support at launch. It hasn't been amongst the requested features during development, so it wasn't on the priority list, but if we are able to add the light guides easily, before launch without causing a delay, we will do so


Calling all NKS lovers, let your voices be heard!


----------



## pipirisnaki (Aug 11, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> At this point we believe that we will release end of Q3 (end of September) and we will be starting releasing more info from the end of August when we will also do more newsletters as we will be giving more exact details, dates ect, so there are no changes at this point from our last newsletter which set the release for Q3
> 
> Good news is that it is all in motion, we are all healthy and vaccinated, so hopefully there is nothing in the way of this release schedule, but of course as always we want to make sure that the newest version of our Bohemian series exceeds your expectations not only in features, but in stunning performance and loading as well
> 
> ...


Omg, my body is ready too . In fact, i have a WIP (strings quartet), and the only thing that is stoping me to share in my channel is not having the viola (using bohemian violin and cello), bcs i know it will be damn good as the other two instruments.


----------



## jonnybutter (Aug 11, 2021)

It does tend to be a long wait between updates, but…those updates have been worth waiting for, IMO. I for one am happy they are moving away from UVI. Takes forever to load! Cheers!


----------



## PianoWithSam (Aug 11, 2021)

pipirisnaki said:


> Omg, my body is ready too . In fact, i have a WIP (strings quartet), and the only thing that is stoping me to share in my channel is not having the viola (using bohemian violin and cello), bcs i know it will be damn good as the other two instruments.


I'm patiently waiting to be able to record my Piano Trio that I have written. I don't have Bohemian Violin but Cello. Need the tremolo and some other features that I know are coming


----------



## chlady (Sep 7, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> There won't be full NKS support at launch. It hasn't been amongst the requested features during development, so it wasn't on the priority list, but if we are able to add the light guides easily, before launch without causing a delay, we will do so


I would certainly appreciate this feature.


----------



## storyteller (Sep 7, 2021)

Hey @Virharmonic - Just saw this thread was bumped up, so I thought I'd ask the question on everyone's mind... any further update? I am sure we are all eager to see the next updates and new releases.

Signed,
The patiently waiting VI Community


----------



## FireGS (Sep 7, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> At this point we believe that we will release end of Q3 (end of September) and we will be starting releasing more info from the end of August





chlady said:


> I would certainly appreciate this feature.



Same.


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 17, 2021)

They're now saying the end of October...


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 17, 2021)

Trick or Treat! 🎃 👻 🎃


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 17, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Trick or Treat?


Feast or famine!


----------



## PianoWithSam (Sep 17, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> They're now saying the end of October...


It's quite bittersweet. 

Waiting longer is painful. Seeing an update on the dev blog is good and it really does sound like the team have been working hard. Doesn't look like it's going to minor tweaks here and there.


----------



## BL (Oct 18, 2021)

“Beta Test
1 to 2 Weeks
of work”

How is the beta testing going?

The dev blog was updated on the 17th of Sept and it looks to be at this stage currently? Release will still be next week?


----------



## davidson (Oct 18, 2021)

BL said:


> “Beta Test
> 1 to 2 Weeks
> of work”
> 
> ...


After waiting for years at this point, I take any virharmonic estimate with a barrel of salt


----------



## PianoWithSam (Oct 18, 2021)

I'm literally checking the dev blog multiple times per day at this point.

pls i beg


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 18, 2021)

BL said:


> “Beta Test
> 1 to 2 Weeks
> of work”
> 
> ...


Hello everybody, 

Openly we also hate to make estimates as a single bug can delay the release by weeks and we end up looking like fools when we don’t hit the schedule. I’m naturally optimistic human being and I can openly say that making production schedules on brand new plugin is really hard and I will never release something that is buggy, which is more important to me then schedule as I want the user experience to be smooth and bug free.

When we wrote the email last month, we thought that we had no show stopping bugs. 2 weeks ago we have found 3 bugs that would negatively impact the beta. We have managed to fix 2 of the three bugs and are still working on the last one. 

What I can say honestly and from the bottom of my heart as a developer is that we are working around the clock to get to release candidate beta and release as soon as possible, but it most likely won’t be the end of October now as that seems impossible to hit now.

We will send the next newsletter with the announcement of beta start on the day the beta starts.

Release is now scheduled as soon as possible and we are working on it as hard as humanly possible.


----------



## ism (Oct 18, 2021)

So three cheers for developers who fix bugs *before* release.


----------



## pipirisnaki (Oct 18, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Openly we also hate to make estimates as a single bug can delay the release by weeks and we end up looking like fools when we don’t hit the schedule. I’m naturally optimistic human being and I can openly say that making production schedules on brand new plugin is really hard and I will never release something that is buggy, which is more important to me then schedule as I want the user experience to be smooth and bug free.
> 
> ...


I have a question: The new plugin will be w11 compatible?


----------



## Virharmonic (Oct 20, 2021)

pipirisnaki said:


> I have a question: The new plugin will be w11 compatible?


At this point we can not guarantee 100% compatibility with Windows 11. It has been partially tested on Win 11 early version, but more testing will be required and most DAWs are not yet compatible with Win11 either, so I would advice against early adoption of Win11 at this point as usual when it comes to new OS versions. It is usually best to wait until all the major DAWs and drivers are fully adjusted.


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 20, 2021)

@Virharmonic will you guys "celebrate" black friday? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 20, 2021)

Virharmonic said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> Openly we also hate to make estimates as a single bug can delay the release by weeks and we end up looking like fools when we don’t hit the schedule. I’m naturally optimistic human being and I can openly say that making production schedules on brand new plugin is really hard and I will never release something that is buggy, which is more important to me then schedule as I want the user experience to be smooth and bug free.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the bug squishing! So excited for the Viola. Been waiting years for a Virharmonic Quartet… So close now.


----------



## tcb (Oct 20, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> @Virharmonic will you guys "celebrate" black friday? Asking for a friend.


As I know, Virharmonic doesn't have any sale..


----------



## Zanshin (Oct 20, 2021)

tcb said:


> As I know, Virharmonic doesn't have any sale..


I didn't know that, thank you!


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 20, 2021)

Excited that the release seems to be happening in the next month or two, the Cello and Violin are beautiful


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 21, 2021)

Zanshin said:


> I didn't know that, thank you!


While they don't have sales on their Virtual Performer series, whenever you buy, you get free updates forever. In other words, you get the kind of additional features that most companies would charge you a lot for updates. 

For example, I purchased Bohemian Violin in November 2017 for $179. I believe it had previously been available for a pre-order at $149. The one they sell now is much more advanced from that and sells for $229. So if you buy the violin or cello for $229 today and there's an upgrade that sends the price to $249 (or whatever), you get that update free. Plus any updates they do down the line.

So the time to get in on the Viola is sometime between release and when the next version is available.

It seems like the consumers have been investors in the continuing development of the products and benefit from this.


----------



## Go To 11 (Oct 21, 2021)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> While they don't have sales on their Virtual Performer series, whenever you buy, you get free updates forever. In other words, you get the kind of additional features that most companies would charge you a lot for updates.
> 
> For example, I purchased Bohemian Violin in November 2017 for $179. I believe it had previously been available for a pre-order at $149. The one they sell now is much more advanced from that and sells for $229. So if you buy the violin or cello for $229 today and there's an upgrade that sends the price to $249 (or whatever), you get that update free. Plus any updates they do down the line.
> 
> ...


The viola is breaking the previous template in that it's being released not at its first stage but as V4 of the product, in line with updated V4 to the violin and cello - that has me questioning if its price will reflect the previous entry price points, or if it will take into account that it's a much more advanced product than the others were at their debut. I think it would be fair to charge more, as you get the viola at V4 status without having to wait years to see it slowly updated!


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Oct 21, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> The viola is breaking the previous template in that it's being released not at its first stage but as V4 of the product, in line with updated V4 to the violin and cello - that has me questioning if its price will reflect the previous entry price points, or if it will take into account that it's a much more advanced product than the others were at their debut. I think it would be fair to charge more, as you get the viola at V4 status without having to wait years to see it slowly updated!


Yes, I would expect that. 

But I do hope they will consider a discount on the viola for people who bought the violin and cello.


----------



## chapbot (Oct 21, 2021)

I've lost track of what's going on, are they completely revamping the violin and cello with new samples, or is it the same but just upgraded with the new programming and GUI?


----------



## ism (Oct 21, 2021)

chapbot said:


> I've lost track of what's going on, are they completely revamping the violin and cello with new samples, or is it the same but just upgraded with the new programming and GUI?


*Lots* of new samples, especially for the Vc for which this is both update 2 & 3.


----------



## iite (Oct 24, 2021)

These instruments would be insane.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 2, 2021)

New release in December……….. this year


----------



## PianoWithSam (Nov 2, 2021)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> New release in December……….. this year


One month to go!! It can be my Christmas wish...


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 2, 2021)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> New release in December……….. this year


Another delay, the shock! They'e been teasing the Viola since at least 2019


PianoWithSam said:


> One month to go!! It can be my Christmas wish...


Christmas 2021 or 2022?


----------



## PianoWithSam (Nov 2, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Another delay, the shock! They'e been teasing the Viola since at least 2019
> 
> Christmas 2021 or 2022?


Says December 2021 on the dev blog, so that is unambiguous thankfully.

I don't doubt Virharmonic whatsoever but let's hope the updates are good after all of this... They really have the one-up on us all right now lol. Could literally troll us so hard ;-;


----------



## HazMatGuy (Nov 2, 2021)

It now has a 'May' Release date...as always...It 'May' happen...and it 'May' not...give me a break...


----------



## Casiquire (Nov 2, 2021)

PianoWithSam said:


> Says December 2021 on the dev blog, so that is unambiguous thankfully.
> 
> I don't doubt Virharmonic whatsoever but let's hope the updates are good after all of this... They really have the one-up on us all right now lol. Could literally troll us so hard ;-;


Well, Q1 2021 is pretty unambiguous too haha


----------



## iite (Nov 14, 2021)

35% off is what I didn't expect. Bought cello instantly and currently waiting for viola pre-order. You know, buying products with high quality makes people high always.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 1, 2021)

Looking forward to the new Virharmonic Player for Bohemian Violin and Cello this month.


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 1, 2021)

I''ve had the Bohemian Cello since... years ago and need to decide if I want to jump on the violin before the release. I suppose it's every bit as expressive as the cello?
Glad to hear it uses the same engine as Ujam... that's pretty fast, probably multi-threaded. And I try to stay away from Kontakt - though not too successfully. Just purchased Red Room Audio's Sketchpad and Melodics for mostly ensemble stuff. Not perfect but sooooo real and great interface within Kontakt.
But Virharmonic is at a whole other level of expressiveness.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 1, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to the new Virharmonic Player for Bohemian Violin and Cello this month.


@muziksculp 

I guess you’re a bit more optimistic than me. I’m looking forward to the new player and updated Bohemian series of instruments this decade! 👍


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @muziksculp
> 
> I guess you’re a bit more optimistic than me. I’m looking forward to the new player and updated Bohemian series of instruments this decade! 👍


It's a lot of work for one guy...
That's why I've delayed my investment in the violin... but you know... I think it's gonna happen and it'll be great.
(and yeah, unicorns just might be real)


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## AMBi (Dec 1, 2021)

cellomangler said:


> I''ve had the Bohemian Cello since... years ago and need to decide if I want to jump on the violin before the release. I suppose it's every bit as expressive as the cello?


I find it’s a lot more expressive than the cello which can be good or bad depending on your uses.
The cello is the more versatile of the two imo as a result


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 2, 2021)

Well I may be an idiot, but I just bought the violin hoping that the upgrade will come to fruition.
And no, I'm not interested in your Florida swamp land...


----------



## chlady (Dec 2, 2021)

cellomangler said:


> Well I may be an idiot, but I just bought the violin hoping that the upgrade will come to fruition.
> And no, I'm not interested in your Florida swamp land...


It has been a while waiting for this update but It will come soon enough and it will only get better. I'm sure it's not easy getting products out on a timeline with small companies during a pandemic. It is a really expressive violin and is well worth it as is so I think you will like it. I have had it since it first came out and use it quite a bit.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 2, 2021)

cellomangler said:


> Well I may be an idiot, but I just bought the violin hoping that the upgrade will come to fruition.
> And no, I'm not interested in your Florida swamp land...


Good decision, imho... there's an insane amount of samples to play with factoring in key switches to override/force articulations along with velocity dynamics that provide further variations. And I anticipate more samples aimed toward the non-vib direction in the final release.


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 2, 2021)

OK... violin authorized - not the easiest thing to do - and yeah, definitely worth 150 clams, but I'm sure looking forward to the new engine... stranded out there on that container ship off California.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 3, 2021)

I purchased both the Violin, and Cello , but decided not to bother installing them, and wait for the new Player release this month.


----------



## dhmusic (Dec 3, 2021)

Is it possible to edit samples in UVIs instruments similar to Kontakt? I'm guessing if so you'd have to buy falcon.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 5, 2021)

come on @Virharmonic guys and gals!

Surprise us with a release!!
🤪


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 7, 2021)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> come on @Virharmonic guys and gals!
> 
> Surprise us with a release!!
> 🤪


Ummmm.... I think it's one person. But they have super powers (maybe?)...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 7, 2021)

cellomangler said:


> Ummmm.... I think it's one person. But they have super powers (maybe?)...


They are with four of them. Should be a piece of cake 😬


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Dec 8, 2021)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> Surprise us with a release!!


but I want to preorder the viola first  I actually thought the pre-order phase would start with december...


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 8, 2021)

Well, they've not got long before the end of the year if they're going to stick to their stated December 2021 release. It would be nice but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ism (Dec 8, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> Well, they've not got long before the end of the year if they're going to stick to their promise of a December 2021 release.


Not a promise ... an engineering effort estimate. *Very* different thing


----------



## d4vec4rter (Dec 8, 2021)

ism said:


> Not a promise ... an engineering effort estimate. *Very* different thing


Post edited. I applaud the Virharmonic devs for keeping their customers in the loop regards their roadmap and program development but it can be a little frustrating when expectations are dashed with too much regularity. I think this is the third time a stated release date has been pushed back.

I'm not making a big deal of it. It'll get released when it's done but, yes, I'm looking forward to trying out the new engine, styles and articulations very much so.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 11, 2021)

Looking forward to the new Player, I haven't even bothered installing the UVI versions of my Bohemian Violin, and Cello. I decided to use the new Player instead, when it's released. 

So I will hear, and play them for the first time using the upcoming new Player, this month.


----------



## Michel Simons (Dec 11, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So I will hear, and play them for the first time using the upcoming new Player, this month.


Gotta admire your optimism.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 11, 2021)

Michel Simons said:


> Gotta admire your optimism.


Should I reply : Gotta admire your pessimism ?


----------



## ag75 (Dec 11, 2021)

d4vec4rter said:


> Well, they've not got long before the end of the year if they're going to stick to their stated December 2021 release. It would be nice but I'm not holding my breath.


I bought i from the beginning and their updates are always late but they always deliver with amazing updates and always free. Hold tight.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 20, 2021)

BAD news... not happening til next year.

GOOD news... next year is not a year away.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 20, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> BAD news... not happening til next year.
> 
> GOOD news... next year is not a year away.




Agreed but i must admit I'm more than somewhat skeptical about an actual January release. I’m more confident in the 2022 window for this to finally get completed.👍


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 20, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> I’m more confident in the 2022 window for this to finally get completed.👍


LOL.. 2022 windows could mean Dec. 31st 2022.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 20, 2021)

I predict this will be released by 12/31/2022 at 11:59PM 👍


----------



## tc9000 (Dec 20, 2021)

Let them take their time - better to perfect their creations than release them too soon.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 20, 2021)

whats this phrase you’re using “too soon” mean? I think the Bohemian user base has been incredibly patient 😂
re: Viola and now the platform change.
We are talking YEARS………..


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 20, 2021)

You whippersnappers may live to enjoy it...


----------



## HazMatGuy (Dec 20, 2021)

I am guessing it is now a 2022 "May' release date...i.e.: it 'May' happen...and it 'May' not...oh brother...


----------



## cellomangler (Dec 21, 2021)

I have a feeling the reason for the delay is Ujam's Gorilla Engine for developers, as Virharmonic has stated they will be using that engine. I've overheard talk (text) in other forums regarding waiting for documentation. And even right now if you go to the Gorilla website at https://gorilla-engine.com and try to register, it takes you to a 404 (page doesn't exist) error. Obviously the Gorilla engine works - I have several Ujam virtual instruments, but they may still be working out the kinks for the public/developer release. JMOHO


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 21, 2021)

cellomangler said:


> I have a feeling the reason for the delay is Ujam's Gorilla Engine for developers. I've overheard talk (text) in other forums regarding waiting for documentation. And even right now if you go to the Gorilla website at https://gorilla-engine.com/ and try to register, it takes you to a 404 (page doesn't exist) error. Obviously the Gorilla engine works - I have several Ujam virtual instruments, but they may still be working out the kinks for the public/developer release. JMOHO


Sorry, but how is the Gorilla Engine related to their Virharmonic Player ?


----------



## Raphioli (Dec 21, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sorry, but how is the Gorilla Engine related to their Virharmonic Player ?


Go to their website and look at their dev blog. Its mentioned in there that they are working with them.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 21, 2021)

Raphioli said:


> Go to their website and look at their dev blog. Its mentioned in there that they are working with them.


Oh, I see. I will check check the link. 

Thanks.


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 31, 2022)

It's delayed again.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 31, 2022)

Delayed... but they basically confirmed what I expected would/could be released later this year.


----------



## ism (Jan 31, 2022)

It's only "delayed" if you actually believed their estimate in the first place, as opposed to their more credible, and ever present, "... but when it's ready" promise.


----------



## jonnybutter (Jan 31, 2022)

I don’t care if it’s delayed. It’s bad for them I would think, but it doesn’t mess up my life at all. It sounds worth waiting for


----------



## chlady (Jan 31, 2022)

Hey I am looking forward to it when it's released and in the meantime can still use the versions I have now but sh -t does happen and is tough for small operations . The ensembler sounds interesting. 
From their email.

"I hope that this is the last time that we delay the library, but things out of our control such as our lead programmer having Covid a second time in January and bugs in complex features have caused us to delay the beta. The Beta build is aimed for encoding this week, but if needs be, it will be pushed to next week.
Please accept our apologies for making delays and not hitting our deadlines. The issue is that we aim to get all the features crammed in and some have been throwing us some curveballs that are hard to diagnose. One such bug can delay the library by a day or weeks, depending on how complex it is and how many internal systems it is tied to.
We have spent weeks on tinkering with features such as Divisi and Ensembler. Both of these were on my must include list, as they tie down to other libraries coming out later this year, but these features are connected to all our systems as we virtually run X amount of performers."
"


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Batrawi (Mar 8, 2022)

Batrawi said:


>



well that was only useful to know that you can compose a whole melody with the new engine while the patch is still loading in uvi😄


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 8, 2022)

That video made me super excited (again). I can't wait for the updates (and viola).


----------



## tcb (Mar 8, 2022)

loading time for
Virharmonic:
V3: 20 seconds V4: no time
Me:
V3: 20 seconds V4: more than one year and keep growing


----------



## zolhof (Mar 8, 2022)

The new BV 4.0 opens and is instantly playable on my NVMe XPG S11 Pro. I'm always a bit skeptical with these things but holy shit this is impressive. The previous UVI version loads in 44 seconds, same disk.

The Gorilla Engine update was totally worth the wait, congrats @Virharmonic we are off to a great start!


----------



## chapbot (Mar 8, 2022)

zolhof said:


> The new BV 4.0 opens and is instantly playable on my NVMe XPG S11 Pro. I'm always a bit skeptical with these things but holy shit this is impressive. The previous UVI version loads in 44 seconds, same disk.
> 
> The Gorilla Engine update was totally worth the wait, congrats @Virharmonic we are off to a great start!


You appear be a tester? The clip in the new video sounds less gypsy-like. Is this new recordings, or is it just better, more consistent scripting?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 8, 2022)

The way performer responds will depend on the mood you set (there are 5 different moods, one of them was Czardas, which would be very Gypsy-like sounding one - it's been renamed to Assertive).


----------



## chapbot (Mar 8, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> The way performer responds will depend on the mood you set (there are 5 different moods, one of them was Czardas, which would be very Gypsy-like sounding one - it's been renamed to Assertive).


Oh thanks I see that now in the video! I'm eager to hear how the classical setting sounds!


----------



## zolhof (Mar 10, 2022)

chapbot said:


> You appear be a tester? The clip in the new video sounds less gypsy-like. Is this new recordings, or is it just better, more consistent scripting?


The new recordings are: Sul Ponticello, Sul Tasto, Harmonics, Ricochet, Col Legno. There's also a dedicated keyswitch for Tremolo, which is very handy, but they are the original performable tremolos, just exposed to be forced on. I'm glad they made it more obvious, because a lot of folks didn't know tremolos could be played in real time by repeating 32th, 64th, etc notes. I still prefer having control over the performable tremolos, but the keyswitch will come in handy for quick sketches.

Another great new feature is the "Crafting" mode. When you have crafting on, all forced articulations will blend together using legatos. So, for example, if you would like the last note to have Mid Arc and crafting is on, when you force a mid arc it will blend it together with a legato interval of the performer choice. This allows you to further craft your performance. In case of shorts, this acts as an overlay. Sprightly, for example, is great for really fast runs as it uses the spiccato overlay. Sprightly is the only mood that turns off force keys as it is intended only for fast runs and fast performances.

Finally, as far as new content goes (and what can be disclosed), they added an Ensembler with Divisi (trio and chamber). Having pre-ordered BV back in 2015, I'm thrilled to see how the Bohemian series has evolved up to this point.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 10, 2022)

zolhof said:


> The new recordings are: Sul Ponticello, Sul Tasto, Harmonics, Ricochet, Col Legno. There's also a dedicated keyswitch for Tremolo, which is very handy, but they are the original performable tremolos, just exposed to be forced on. I'm glad they made it more obvious, because a lot of folks didn't know tremolos could be played in real time by repeating 32th, 64th, etc notes. I still prefer having control over the performable tremolos, but the keyswitch will come in handy for quick sketches.
> 
> Another great new feature is the "Crafting" mode. When you have crafting on, all forced articulations will blend together using legatos. So, for example, if you would like the last note to have Mid Arc and crafting is on, when you force a mid arc it will blend it together with a legato interval of the performer choice. This allows you to further craft your performance. In case of shorts, this acts as an overlay. Sprightly, for example, is great for really fast runs as it uses the spiccato overlay. Sprightly is the only mood that turns off force keys as it is intended only for fast runs and fast performances.
> 
> Finally, as far as new content goes (and what can be disclosed), they added an Ensembler with Divisi (trio and chamber). Having pre-ordered BV back in 2015, I'm thrilled to see how the Bohemian series has evolved up to this point.


Cool. And very strange to be hearing this first from a tester.


----------



## zolhof (Mar 10, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Cool. And very strange to be hearing this first from a tester.


Man, I took a personal oath to never engage FUD or the overall negativity that took VI-Control over, but I just realized you are the actual OP of this thread. Like, what the hell? I'm not being compensated to come here and share whatever little information I can share, out of my free time, to add value to the discussion that you started in the first place. Musicians helping musicians and all that jazz.

There's nothing "very strange" about it. What you are implying is unfair to VirHarmonic and quite insulting to me. They are a small team, working around the clock to meet their vision. I've been a customer since 2015, when they were a team of THREE, including the actual violinist, who also doubles as the head developer. That's how small we're talking about. I'm a tester because it's in my best interest to see the library improve over time. And it has, consistently. It costs me nothing and I don't want anything in return other than a kickass instrument. So please give me a break and just be grateful that you learned something new today. And by new I mean "not that new if you had used the search button, read the dev blogs, subscribed to the newsletter, or politely asked to them" kind of new.

I totally understand why some developers end up leaving this forum, you simply can't win!


----------



## Mucusman (Mar 10, 2022)

@zolhof, I probably speak for many here to simply say "thank you" for your contribution here. Purchased Bohemian Violin in 2017 and have been loving each new update and itineration.


----------



## jneebz (Mar 10, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Man, I took a personal oath to never engage FUD or the overall negativity that took VI-Control over, but I just realized you are the actual OP of this thread. Like, what the hell? I'm not being compensated to come here and share whatever little information I can share, out of my free time, to add value to the discussion that you started in the first place. Musicians helping musicians and all that jazz.
> 
> There's nothing "very strange" about it. What you are implying is unfair to VirHarmonic and quite insulting to me. They are a small team, working around the clock to meet their vision. I've been a customer since 2015, when they were a team of THREE, including the actual violinist, who also doubles as the head developer. That's how small we're talking about. I'm a tester because it's in my best interest to see the library improve over time. And it has, consistently. It costs me nothing and I don't want anything in return other than a kickass instrument. So please give me a break and just be grateful that you learned something new today. And by new I mean "not that new if you had used the search button, read the dev blogs, subscribed to the newsletter, or politely asked to them" kind of new.
> 
> I totally understand why some developers end up leaving this forum, you simply can't win!


Wow. OK. I was just stating that it's strange to hear major updates from a tester and not the actual developer. (I've honestly never seen that before). It's just....strange. Odd. Not normal. Nothing against you, nothing against VirHarmonic.
I have no idea why you act like I just kicked you in the balls. When I said "Cool" (Did you miss that part?) I meant it. "Cool." Like "Nice." Seriously man, no harm or diss on you, sorry you took it that way.


----------



## cellomangler (Mar 10, 2022)

Skin don't get much thinner...
About everyone on this forum, despite some mild - understandable - ribbing regarding release announcements, has been and is very complimentary of Virharmonic and it's existing products, and will most assuredly be promoting the new releases in the future through work and blogs.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 10, 2022)

jneebz said:


> Wow. OK. I was just stating that it's strange to hear major updates from a tester and not the actual developer. (I've honestly never seen that before). It's just....strange. Odd. Not normal. Nothing against you, nothing against VirHarmonic.
> I have no idea why you act like I just kicked you in the balls. When I said "Cool" (Did you miss that part?) I meant it. "Cool." Like "Nice." Seriously man, no harm or diss on you, sorry you took it that way.


100% ! I've seen a lot of psychopathic outbursts on this forum but that probably takes the cake.


----------



## Noeticus (Mar 10, 2022)

"Very Strange" when being an artist is an asset.


----------



## BradHoyt (Mar 15, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Man, I took a personal oath to never engage FUD or the overall negativity that took VI-Control over, but I just realized you are the actual OP of this thread. Like, what the hell? I'm not being compensated to come here and share whatever little information I can share, out of my free time, to add value to the discussion that you started in the first place. Musicians helping musicians and all that jazz.
> 
> There's nothing "very strange" about it. What you are implying is unfair to VirHarmonic and quite insulting to me. They are a small team, working around the clock to meet their vision. I've been a customer since 2015, when they were a team of THREE, including the actual violinist, who also doubles as the head developer. That's how small we're talking about. I'm a tester because it's in my best interest to see the library improve over time. And it has, consistently. It costs me nothing and I don't want anything in return other than a kickass instrument. So please give me a break and just be grateful that you learned something new today. And by new I mean "not that new if you had used the search button, read the dev blogs, subscribed to the newsletter, or politely asked to them" kind of new.
> 
> I totally understand why some developers end up leaving this forum, you simply can't win!


I'm a senior QA for the company Mersive Technologies. The guy doesn't understand that being a QA makes you a part of the team.


----------



## Batrawi (Mar 16, 2022)

BradHoyt said:


> I'm a senior QA for the company Mersive Technologies. The guy doesn't understand that being a QA makes you a part of the team.


working officially for a company is not the same thing as being a user/third party tester for a company. With the latter, some companies are a bit more relaxed in terms of what can be disclosed/hinted by the tester to the public than others who prefer everything to be kept totally secret (I've signed an NDA myself as a tester before), so it's a greyish area which can cause confusion/misunderstanding between members such as we've seen here. I trust both were speaking out of goodwill from their own perspectives though (and Zolhof specifically based on his understanding to Virhamonic's appetite)


----------



## BradHoyt (Mar 16, 2022)

Batrawi said:


> working officially for a company is not the same thing as being a user/third party tester for a company. With the latter, some companies are a bit more relaxed in terms of what can be disclosed/hinted by the tester to the public than others who prefer everything to be kept totally secret (I've signed an NDA myself as a tester before), so it's a greyish area which can cause confusion/misunderstanding between members such as we've seen here. I trust both were speaking out of goodwill from their own perspectives though (and Zolhof specifically based on his understanding to Virhamonic's appetite)


So I guess the question is, did he sign an NDA...


----------



## zolhof (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey guys, just to clear a few things up, I don't work for VirHarmonic, nor do I speak for them. I just happen to test their libraries and provide user feedback. I do the same for other devs on occasion, with varying degrees of involvement. You bet there's an NDA  one that I take very seriously, I would never disclose any information without their clear consent. When someone asked about new recordings, I thought I'd chime in and give some insight that might be helpful to some, since we've all been waiting for this moment and VirHarmonic are better off working on the release, instead of spending a considerable amount of time, energy, and resources on PR campaigns—not an official statement, just my opinion.

To anyone jumping in, here's what we got so far:








Bohemian Violin + new Gorilla engine currently on beta
Instant loading times
Divisi and Ensembler
New recordings: Sul Ponticello, Sul Tasto, Harmonics, Ricochet, Col Legno
Dedicated keyswitch for Tremolo (performable tremolos still available)
Crafting mode



> When you have crafting on, all forced articulations will blend together using legatos. So, for example, if you would like the last note to have Mid Arc and crafting is on, when you force a mid arc it will blend it together with a legato interval of the performer choice. This allows you to further craft your performance. In case of shorts, this acts as an overlay. Sprightly, for example, is great for really fast runs as it uses the spiccato overlay. Sprightly is the only mood that turns off force keys as it is intended only for fast runs and fast performances.


----------



## cellomangler (Mar 17, 2022)

zolhof said:


> ...VirHarmonic are better off working on the release, instead of spending a considerable amount of time, energy, and resources on PR campaigns...


One sentence a week on the website stating the current status of development could hardly be considered a considerable amount of time for any company that has a product they wish to sell and wants to present itself as a viable enterprise. I'm saying this *not* to beat up on Virharmonic - I believe the product will be great due to the fact that I *already have* the UVI versions and they are *top notch*, but if I *was NOT* one of the early adopters, frankly I would most likely conclude the company was rather slipshod just by visiting the website. They are not alone with this approach to customer communication - I see it far too often. I am an IT guy by occupation so... maybe I expect too much.


----------



## ism (Mar 17, 2022)

Some of this recalls the Beatles in Abby Road spending months and months recording Sgt Pepper while the press became increasingly hostile. 

I mean, I suppose it would be reasonably to demand a company working or mission critical accounting software, of something, might reasonably be expected to issues weekly statements on progress and release date projections. But I really don't think we would expect a band to issue weekly updates on the progress of a new album. 

Sample developers are arguably somewhere in between these two poles. And Virharmonic, perhaps even more than any other developer strikes me as sitting more on the band side of the spectrum than that accountants.


----------



## pipirisnaki (Mar 17, 2022)

zolhof said:


> Hey guys, just to clear a few things up, I don't work for VirHarmonic, nor do I speak for them. I just happen to test their libraries and provide user feedback. I do the same for other devs on occasion, with varying degrees of involvement. You bet there's an NDA  one that I take very seriously, I would never disclose any information without their clear consent. When someone asked about new recordings, I thought I'd chime in and give some insight that might be helpful to some, since we've all been waiting for this moment and VirHarmonic are better off working on the release, instead of spending a considerable amount of time, energy, and resources on PR campaigns—not an official statement, just my opinion.
> 
> To anyone jumping in, here's what we got so far:
> 
> ...



Nice, any news on cello? I think bohemian cello have more loading times than violin.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Go To 11 (Mar 20, 2022)

pipirisnaki said:


> Nice, any news on cello? I think bohemian cello have more loading times than violin.
> 
> Have a nice day!


Violin, Cello and the new Viola are all launching on the Gorilla engine. That's why it has taken so long I think. And the Viola is coming out with multiple layers of expansions ready to go. It looks like it'll be their biggest update and release to date, all in one go.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 20, 2022)

Go To 11 said:


> It looks like it'll be their biggest update and release to date, all in one go.


I love Virharmonic, but I think you hit the nail on the head. They promised way too much to happen at one time, and now they feel they have to live up to that vow. Virharmonic is in a special category akin to companies like Cinematic Studio. They don't release products until they are truly ready. This means that it is usually months or years after they hoped to. But for all of us, it's worth the wait.

Cinematic Studio Series didn't come out with the Brass and Woodwinds on the same day, with a special offer on the Percussion.

Virharmonic could have started with a Gorilla Engine version of the Violin. Hear all the reactions to the violin and then release the cello. There's no rush. Everybody who wants Bohemian Violin or Cello can get one or both today and they're already wonderful.

In my opinion, this would have been a better way to approach their November announcement for Violin, Cello and Viola pre-buy in December. Of course, that's an easy judgment to make in retrospect.

But wouldn't it be better if YouTube was filled with reviews and demonstrations of just the new Violin? Releasing one after the other doubles the amount of videos made and gives each one more attention.


----------



## Go To 11 (Mar 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I love Virharmonic, but I think you hit the nail on the head. They promised way too much to happen at one time, and now they feel they have to live up to that vow. Virharmonic is in a special category akin to companies like Cinematic Studio. They don't release products until they are truly ready. This means that it is usually months or years after they hoped to. But for all of us, it's worth the wait.
> 
> Cinematic Studio Series didn't come out with the Brass and Woodwinds on the same day, with a special offer on the Percussion.
> 
> ...


I totally agree. What can a mere punter do eh! To add to that, it would have been really cool if they had developed the Gorilla Engine only for the Viola, which would have released it maybe a good year or more earlier than now? That way we could have all been happily using a quartet (as the Violin and Cello are more than useable in their current state), rather than waiting for all 3 to emerge refreshed at once. 

Perhaps they themselves also think in hindsight they should have split the workload out. Who knows. Anyway, hopefully not long now until it's all done. This is the price we pay for a very small, perfectionist team! I'm sure it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I love Virharmonic, but I think you hit the nail on the head. They promised way too much to happen at one time, and now they feel they have to live up to that vow. Virharmonic is in a special category akin to companies like Cinematic Studio. They don't release products until they are truly ready. This means that it is usually months or years after they hoped to. But for all of us, it's worth the wait.
> 
> Cinematic Studio Series didn't come out with the Brass and Woodwinds on the same day, with a special offer on the Percussion.
> 
> ...


You should be the head of their marketing department.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Mar 20, 2022)

chapbot said:


> You should be the head of their marketing department.


I offer my advice free of charge... 

Obviously they are artists and don't think in these terms. They are just trying to provide the greatest benefit for their customers. I do think that whenever these do come out there will be a ton of coverage on YouTube and elsewhere. 

Anyway, most people who try these instruments are going to want all three. Virharmonic knows this. The quality of the instruments is the sales pitch.


----------



## cfodeebiedaddy (Mar 20, 2022)

Reid Rosefelt said:


> I offer my advice free of charge...
> 
> Obviously they are artists and don't think in these terms. They are just trying to provide the greatest benefit for their customers. I do think that whenever these do come out there will be a ton of coverage on YouTube and elsewhere.
> 
> Anyway, most people who try these instruments are going to want all three. Virharmonic knows this. The quality of the instruments is the sales pitch.


I think you're right that it's a recipe for delay when perfectionists over-commit, but as I'm in the fortunate position of just 'doing this for fun,' I'm in no hurry. In fact, the longer the delay, the greater the chance that I can actually afford to buy the violin as well as pre-ordering the viola. I already have the cello, and it's much more fun to play than some of the other solo string libraries I have.

Which makes me think...perhaps I should sell those and go all in with Virharmonic!


----------



## IOnian Streams (May 14, 2022)

Virharmonic said:


> There won't be full NKS support at launch. It hasn't been amongst the requested features during development, so it wasn't on the priority list, but if we are able to add the light guides easily, before launch without causing a delay, we will do so



I don't know if anything has happened on the Light Guide front within Virharmonic. But it's easy to set up yourself. At the risk of it be(com)ing obsolete or irrelevant, here's how I set up the Komplete Kontrol MK2 keyboard's Light Guide for Bohemian Violin V4 ease of use...

Bohemian Violin V4 has a lot of articulations and keyswitches! By default from Virharmonic, these are color coded as shown on the keyboard schematic in the plugin interface as follows...





The purple keys are the violin-playing keys. The 2 red keys at the lower end are for the Maestro and Crafting keyswitches. The 5 green keys just below the purple keys are for the different Moods.

The remaining colors correspond to various categories of articulations as shown in the Settings page (click the gear icon in the upper left of the plugin and select the "ARTICULATIONS" tab).
lime = longs, blue = shorts, purple = legatos, yellow = bowing, orange = extended, as follows...







1. (OPTIONAL) My first task was to re-assign some of the articulations. My keyboard has just 49 keys so I can't access all the articulations at once, primarily because those 4 yellow keys way up on A6 through C7 are too high (Lasting Bow, Down Bow, Up Bow, Auto Rebow). I wanted to move those down below the purple violin-playing keys with the other articulations. (Maybe the default arrangement makes sense for a full 88-key keyboard and/or for someone with good piano skills -- but I have neither!)

I decided to simply re-assign the keys so they went straight through the ARTICULATIONS table down each column, one-by-one, key-by-key. This was actually quite simple. I just moved all the orange "extended" articulations up 4 keys, using the 4 unused keys just below the green Mood keys. This created 4 empty keys just above the D1 key so that's where I moved the too-high 4 keys on A6 through C7. All five of these keys are of the yellow "bowing" articulation so now they're nicely grouped together (I arranged these 5 yellow keys straight down the column of articulations so that "Tremolo" ends up on F#1).

Basically, 5 groups of 5 keys each, corresponding to the 5 columns of articulations, plus another group of 5 for the Mood keys (and the two red keys below). Only the yellow "bowing" and orange "extended" keys are changed from default. (Anyway, that's what I did. Your mileage may vary. If you do re-assign keys, don't forget to save a preset.)

My keyswitch layout now looks like this...







2. Next, I programmed the Light Guide on the Komplete Kontrol keyboard to show these color-coded articulations. For how to do this, see this Youtube video:


It's pretty straight forward. Remember to use the standalone version of Komplete Kontrol software (see EDIT below). I would also add to the video that keys can be completely turned off by setting "Assign Type" to "Off". In my key reassignment all the keys above the purple violin-playing keys are "Off", as well as the unused F2 and F#2 keys.

After programming the Light Guide the result in Komplete Kontrol software looks like this...







...and the real keyboard like this...






[EDIT: To be clear, the Komplete Kontrol software is only needed for the initial Light Guide setup. Once setup, the Light Guide is available and displays even without using Komplete Kontrol. More discussion is found in THIS POST]


----------



## TattooTroy (Nov 3, 2022)

We have the violin and the cello. I would really love to have the double bass bowed version too.
Can you folks encourage Virharmonic to also create and release a double bass bowed version of their instruments?


----------

